# help with website background



## Hale88 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am designing my own website but I tried anything but my image is not working...I want it to covers the entire page and works on all browsers. its size is about 1600x800. Java Script or anything similar will help.

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 9, 2010)

body {
background: url(filename.jpg) no-repeat;
background-size: 100%;
}


----------



## Hale88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Can that automatically expand so It can fit to any monitor screen size?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2010)

you can either make it tile, so that it repeats on the edges or make the image sufficiently large so that it works on all resolutions (large download)
if you make it expand or shrink in the browser it would lose in quality due to the resize process


----------

